# Siamo nell'ormai lontano 2003



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Comment traduire en français l' expression suivante:
[How to translate in French the following expression]

*"Siamo nell'ormai lontano 2003"*


Désormais nous sommes bien long des années 2003?


----------



## DearPrudence

*Désormais, nous sommes bien loin des années 2003 *?
*Nous sommes désormaisbien loin des années 2003* ?

Mais attendons les vrais experts


----------



## nestore

Salut!

Attention!

*"Siamo nell'ormai lontano 2003" *ne signifie pas « Désormais, nous sommes bien loin des années 2003 ». 
  Imaginez un narrateur qui propose un plongeon dans le passé. Comme dans les films, il dira « nous somme en 2003 et… ». Son regard est cependant celui de quelqu’un qui vit en 2008, dont le 2003 lui apparaît lointain. En raison de ce décalage il dira : *« Nous sommes en 2003 (immersion), désormais lointain et…»*. Ou, à la limite *« Nous sommes dans le désormais lointain 2003 et… ».*
  Le sens de vos propositions traduirait plutôt « Siamo ormai lontani dal 2003 », ce qui n’est pas du tout la même chose.  
  Est-ce claire?





Nestore


----------



## DearPrudence

D'accord, en lisant l'italien, c'est ce qu'il m'avait semblé, mais en lisant l'anglais, cela m'a un peu embrouillée.


> *« Nous sommes en 2003 (immersion), désormais lointain et…»*. Ou, à la limite *« Nous sommes dans le désormais lointain 2003 et… ».*


On comprend bien le sens, par contre, je ne crois pas que ce soit très correct :-/

Il y aurait-il une phrase complète pour aider un peu ?


----------



## nestore

Salut DearP! 

Il s'agit de d'un extrait de la biographie de mon groupe. Voici les trois premières lignes:
*Siamo nell’ormai lontano 2003, e quattro picciotti di strada, Valerio, Alfonso, Luca e Giorgio, animati da un comune e incontenibile “bollore musicale”, decidono di dar vita al progetto Kolymbetra. 
*

Dans l'autre forum (English-Italian), après 25 post, j'ai pu rédiger en anglais une version assez satisfaisante: 

*We find ourselves in the now distant year of 2003, and four street "picciotti", Valerio, Alfonso, Luca and Giorgio, animated by a shared and unquenchable musical fire in the belly, give birth to the Kolymbetra project.

*Sur le site j'ai déjà créé une version française (je n'ai pas l'intention de la modifier). 
Le doute de Ben reste en tout cas légitime.Quant à *« Nous sommes en 2003 (immersion), désormais lointain et…»*, ou *« Nous sommes dans le désormais lointain 2003 et… »*, ce n'est peut-être pas très correcte, tu as raison. Toujours est-il que...je ne trouve pas d'autres solutions. Any suggestions? 


Nestore


----------



## nestore

DearPrudence said:


> Il Y aurait-il une phrase complète pour aider un peu ?



DearP, un peu d'attention, quand même!!!!!  


Nestore


----------



## DearPrudence

S'il a fallu 25 posts pour trouver, c'est que ce n'est pas si facile que ça de trouver quelque chose 

Alors, en étant un peu "humouristique", je dirais :
*"Nous sommes en l'an de grâce 2003. Quatre "picciotti" + présent.
"Il y a bien longtemps, en 2003, quatre "picciotti"...*

C'est une tournure différente, qui rappelle les débuts de contes de fée (ce qui donne donc un ton "humouristique"), mais pour l'instant, je n'arrive pas à trouver mieux.

Attendons d'autres avis plus experts..


----------



## Zsanna

Far from being an expert... but I agree with DearP's latest suggestions. 

Including that a good translation cannot be provided on a push-button basis. The knowledge of context, style (and some other things) are needed to be able to produce something the author has always dreamt about... )


----------

